# GPU-Z 0.3.9 & Mobility Radeon HD 5470



## user (Feb 28, 2010)

The new GPU-Z shows pretty high fillrates for Mobility Radeon HD 5470 (6 GPixels/s, 12 GTexels/s) that are higher than the fillrates of GeForce GT240 (4.4, 8.8 respectively). According to the PCMark 05 test, the actual fillrate is about 5.6 GTexels/s.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 1, 2010)

whats the number that amd quotes?


----------



## user (Mar 1, 2010)

http://www.amd.com/us/products/notebook/graphics/ati-mobility-hd-5400/Pages/hd-5470-specs.aspx

3 gigapixels/s and 6 gigatexels/s. It seems to be realistic.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 1, 2010)

ah the underlying problem seems that rops are read to be twice as high as they are. same problem on desktop hd 5450 = cedar.

i'll look into this after cebit, leaving soon


----------

